# For Rob AKA socalwood..



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

'gday bro !

glad you caught his request .

are you still ' down under ' ,
or are you climbing back up yet ?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi there David… I caught his request but have been having trouble reaching his email address with the info… keeps returning it to me…. so I posted a review… hope that he gets this info… will be very beneficial for him…
am going to the Hands On Expo to demonstrate the TWC this weekend… The show is about woodworking… metalworking and automotive… ie…. everything a bloke or a sheila can play with in their sheds. Should be fun…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

where is that at ?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

In Brisbane only 45 minutes from home… short trip…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thats cool ,
you can take the fridge with you ?(LOL)


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Nah they will probably have one there… lol


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

dad burn it larry…your going on another trip where i wasnt called on to go…...my dress is getting moldy down here …man…....i know..ill slip in while your out and raid that purple fridg….....youll come home to a floor of empty cans…and a guy in a red dress who will have learn to speal the local language with just a few beers in him…lol….....i might even think your a shelia…....who who…....


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry Grizz this was a short notice trip.. was not actually going until yesterday..


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well i understand..i know how you sailor boys are…...i guess im going to have to try a new dress soon…..see if i cant get me a real payin gig…..lol….....


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Great product. Have fun in Brisbane Larry. Don't forget a few pics if you have time.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

One more bit of info…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

did you have fun


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

looks quit the machine..maybe something for you later down the road…lazzy larry slabs out…lol


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

if ya dont mind me askin…what did you do for work before you started the cutting board business…..was just wondering….


----------

